# The Incredible Shrinking Ferrari



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Looking at Auroranaut's amazing 1/8 scale Heller Citroen piqued my memory of this little beauty, which first came to my attention in the pages of _Playboy_, December 1965.

The Incredible Shrinking Ferrari


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

and what were you doing reading playboy in December 1965???

I'm sure you got lumps of coal that year.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

WOW!!! It's beautiful work like this that really makes you wonder how far the art of auto modelling can be taken! Guys like Henri, and Gerald Wingrove are true artisans. 
Have you ever seen the Bosica and Superior 1/43 kits? The bodyshells are made of electropate formed over a wooden buck!! Scale thicknesses that can slice your fingers open!! Some of the Superior kits have over 1,000 parts that make up a work of art only 3"long......
There's a guy in Europe that built a Ferrari (Testarossa IIRC) that actually runs!! It even has the Ferrari growl!! Everything is hand crafted and cast exactly as the real thing and it has a working clutch and driveline. It IS the real thing miniaturised!! Tens of thousands of parts all held together with scale nuts&bolts....

Chris.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Steve244 said:


> and what were you doing reading playboy in December 1965???
> 
> I'm sure you got lumps of coal that year.


I was 12 years old then, and a bit socially retarded. I actually read _Playboy_ for the articles first and the naked babes second!


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow you certainly had your priorities mixed up !


----------

